# where do you get your n scale stuff



## Winston (Feb 1, 2013)

where do you get your n scale stuff at 
do you guys ebay a lot or have a local hobby store , just go look at the online hobby sites for deals. 

I sort of like the http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/ seems to have stuff cheaper that the other sites I looked at but where do yall find good deals I might be missing something out on something or  over paying for stuff. 

whats a good source for all my n scale train addiction needs man


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

I mainly buy my engines and rolling stock from modeltrainstuff.com and sometimes off of ebay(depending on what it is). Track and landscaping accessories i buy from my local hobby shop cause they are always cheaper on stuff like that versus internet sites.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Fifer Hobby has a good line of N Scale products. I enjoy the local hobby shop. I can see, handle and play with the item of purchase, before I purchase it. Plus, the local shop a good to talk about things with others. The shop owner is quite knowledgeable.


----------



## claybutler (Feb 22, 2013)

Fifer is a very reliable and knowledgeable dealer also very good pricing another is Feather River in CA. (San Fransisco area) ask for Chuck great guy also very knowledgeable and good pricing.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Box lots and the used rack at a local show or hobby shop...I dropped out of the market years ago when boxcars crossed over the $20 mark...


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

Bought all my N scale stuff so far at train shows. I will buy a few things from internettrains.com during may


----------



## Oboy Railroads (Feb 10, 2012)

My N gauge layout is Japanese themed but most places I go would still apply to everyone.

1. Number one biggest place I buy: Plaza Japan on ebay from Osaka Japan. Overseas shipping is reasonable and their prices beat out their competition in Japan and even the few things here in the U.S. Great people and they take in to consideration the non Japanese buyer. They have people who can speak and message you in English if you don't speak Japanese

2. Ebay in general. Always looking for deals from private sellers. Also Say what you want about China. I gripe about them too but Chinese vendors are the only place where I can get 100 trees for about $30. In the U.S. $20 will get you about 5 trees.

3. Modeltrainstuff.com because they even have Japanese prototype engines for sale and good all around discount prices on most things.

4. Arnies Trains in Garden Grove, CA. The last big Train shop left in my area. Higher prices sometimes due to overhead but always have plenty of bargain tables... nice people

5. scenicexpress.com. They carry most all scenery related supplies in one place and pricing is best when done in larger orders. Train shops are hit and miss when it comes to scenery supplies but best for small purchases.

I just want to add this... The place I miss. The "Iron Horse" model train shop that was located in Downtown Brea, Orange County, SoCal. I could always depend on them and if they didn't have it they would order it for me. They've been gone for what 25 years now? Pushed out of business by the city rebuilding and expanding their downtown area. Those days are long gone.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't buy much any more, but once in a while I buy something at the local hobby shop or from an ebay seller.


----------



## Big4fan (Aug 29, 2010)

I get my stuff all over, internet, eBay, Swap meets, and from guys on here. I comb craigslist for train stuff. I often buy stuff with missing trucks or couplers for cheap and repair them. I also like Yardsaletrains.com, Dave is a pretty cool guy (and he'll work with you).


----------



## BNSF Bob (Mar 1, 2013)

Has anyone purchased from billstrains.com? I was look at some of his stuff today but wondered if anyone else has purchased anything.


----------



## outlaw bill (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm like Big4fan. I pretty much buy it where I find it. Never count out yard and garage sales. Be surprised at what you might find. And cheap too.


----------



## Winston (Feb 1, 2013)

yard sales garage sales man i remember when i was smaller my grand mal and i would yard sale a lot on Saturday i would get out of school on Friday and on Friday night while i was watching wwf on tv with grand pal she would be looking at the paper for yard sales to go to on Saturday morning. fun stuff I remember as a kid going up those where the days yup good memories off the grandparents. take in mind it was the 80s so i saw lots of attaris and starwars toys and baseball cards i don;t recall seeing a lot of train stuff but back then i wasn't looking for train stuff just gi joe and star wars and transformor toys and anything that caught the eye of a 2nd grader.


----------

